# my new loft



## pigoenwind (May 14, 2010)

my new loft 16x8ft


----------



## pigoenwind (May 14, 2010)




----------



## tpvang (Jun 15, 2010)

looks very sturdy!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Using 2X4s as floor joists - add additional support, or you will see sagging. Eight feet is a really long run for a 2X4. Are the sills at the front, back and sides 4X4s?


----------



## pigoenwind (May 14, 2010)




----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I Love It!!!!!!


----------



## pigoenwind (May 14, 2010)

Strong winds blew a tree


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Lucky*



pigoenwind said:


> Strong winds blew a tree


Man, It's a good thing it went the other way. I would have cried for day's after all that work. >Kevin


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats. Beautiful work!


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

Ya really nice work. lots of room for them. Shawn


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

when can I move in?


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Great looking loft, the kind of loft I wished I had. What kind of boards were used for flooring in the fly pen?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Really cool...Good job. Where did you find the expanded metal? How much did you pay for the 8'x4' sheets? Also..How mad would you have been if that tree blew the other way hahaha you doged a bullet there. One more thing..where did you get the nest fronts? If you bought them how much did you pay for those?


----------



## pigoenwind (May 14, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> Really cool...Good job. Where did you find the expanded metal? How much did you pay for the 8'x4' sheets? Also..How mad would you have been if that tree blew the other way hahaha you doged a bullet there. One more thing..where did you get the nest fronts? If you bought them how much did you pay for those?


expanded metal 8x4 sheet $39.99. nest fronts i buy it One Dollar Store .


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

pigoenwind said:


> expanded metal 8x4 sheet $39.99. nest fronts i buy it One Dollar Store .


Thanx for the reply..I had some ******* tell me $94 plus tax each..What kind of company sells the expanded metal for $40 a sheet? We have plenty of dollar stores here..so what are the nest fronts made out of?


----------



## pigoenwind (May 14, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> Thanx for the reply..I had some ******* tell me $94 plus tax each..What kind of company sells the expanded metal for $40 a sheet? We have plenty of dollar stores here..so what are the nest fronts made out of?




I don't konw you guys have those kind the problems? many time i have OB overthrow the nest bowl and broke the egg. so i used 3thing make the nest bolw more weight. 

















then i put paly sand in the bolw . sand make the bolw dry , clean and warm










every day clean the nest box, then mosquito wouldn't come i loft , health for old birds and YB


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Those nest bowls look nice. My question was where did you get the *Nest Fronts*? Looking at the pictures they look nice..I can see they are doweled...did you make each one of those *Nest Boxes?* Thank you for sharing the close up pics..I need to build a similiar design.


----------



## pigoenwind (May 14, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> Those nest bowls look nice. My question was where did you get the *Nest Fronts*? Looking at the pictures they look nice..I can see they are doweled...did you make each one of those *Nest Boxes?* Thank you for sharing the close up pics..I need to build a similiar design.































this nest front and nestbox together.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice, well done


----------

